# Elgin Purchase



## TheDXjedi (Mar 21, 2016)

So I just picked this up on ebay I'd like to clean it up and find any missing parts.requesting help from the elgin guys, thanks


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 21, 2016)

I dont think you're missing anything other than correct grips. Rack is aftermarket. The chain ring on your bike shows up in '40.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry for the sideways pics. Are there holes in the fender for a head light?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

Makes me miss my '40 Twin...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice man!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice score! Now to find a pair of 'Crusader Balloon' White Walls!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Mar 21, 2016)

thanks guys.. no holes for a light in the front fender ohdeebee


----------



## TheDXjedi (Mar 21, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Sorry for the sideways pics. Are there holes in the fender for a head light?
> 
> View attachment 297614



no holes


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> no holes



With no fender light holes & the head shroud a different color, maybe it was swapped out & used to be a 4-Star?


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Mar 21, 2016)

I got a nice rack for sale on ebay 
That matches your twin

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111915761981 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 21, 2016)

HEY Mike!That looks like mine!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2016)

PREWAR ELGIN said:


> I got a nice rack for sale on ebay
> That matches your twin
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111915761981
> ...




Nice carrier. Looks like it's off a Pacemaker


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 21, 2016)

I watched that auction. Seems like a pretty nice bike. Congrats.


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes pacemaker rack ready for a new home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 25, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/el-gin.87811/

According to this you might need to do some frame straightening?


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 11, 2016)

so I got this bike delivered, and if the frame wasn't damaged it sure is now the shippers did a number on it..the guy I bought it from packed it really good. but it must have gotten tossed around cause the front shoud was really badly damaged..fortunately the seller bought the insurance..i was really surprised to see the damage..now I am going to have to find some parts if I want to restore or clean up and ride this bike


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 11, 2016)

Dont hammer on it or even look at it wrong, and dont even try to weld that unobtanium alien metal, and definitely dont feed it after midnight.  Just get yourself some JB weld and build it up sand it smooth and youre good to go.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 12, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> so I got this bike delivered, and if the frame wasn't damaged it sure is now the shippers did a number on it..the guy I bought it from packed it really good. but it must have gotten tossed around cause the front shoud was really badly damaged..fortunately the seller bought the insurance..i was really surprised to see the damage..now I am going to have to find some parts if I want to restore or clean up and ride this bike
> 
> View attachment 304438
> 
> ...




That's horrible to wait for a delivery and find out the Carrier could have cared less about handling the bike. BTW...UPS or FedEx?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

Agree with Joe, just JB weld, sand and finish. At least it will still be original.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 12, 2016)

Fedex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 12, 2016)

That's too bad they damaged it. Follow Joes advice and be careful with that shroud. 
Shipped a frame this morning thru FedEx, driver picked it up at my house. You'd think they'd be more careful when you're there watching. Hate to think about how they treat it when you're not watching.
I hope you can fix it ok.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 12, 2016)

How was it packed? Were the wheels shipped separately?  I purchased a bike from a fellow CABE member that was over packed. He did one hell of a job wrapping every section. The expensive sections were removed and bubble wrapped. The wheels were shipped separately. I don't see that much packing material on your floor.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 12, 2016)

Did they leave the shroud on the bike? If they did that was huge mistake.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 12, 2016)

I find the carriers like to stand the bikes on end so they take up less room


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 12, 2016)

Bike Flights is really good about backing their insurance. I've only had 1 issue, but they too care of it promptly. I still use them. Customer service is great, and they understand vintage bikes.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> Fedex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would have figured UPS. One guy I used to sell bikes to had one delivered from UPS with the truck tire prints on it. Of course the bike was damaged, but the driver said "that's the way it came". When I used to ship bikes from then on I used FedEx and never had a problem. Luck of the draw I guess...


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 15, 2016)

Lost interest in this twin project. I think I'm going to sell it off altogether or part it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Apr 19, 2016)

Lost interest I this twin project..I am parting it out will have it at long beach swap this weekend


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 19, 2016)

If its a good bike(like yours) I would tell them PLEASE throw the wheels out,do NOT ship them..Itll be easier for you and I have PLENTY of wheels..most wheelsets are worth about what they end up costing to ship.. That is the reason I give some people 1) becuase the ship cost/effort=wheel value is USUALLY true ..2)Because if it an eBay person especially who doesnt "do" bikes,you MIGHT end up with something like what you have here..In my opinion,its NEVER worth the gamble on the damage an axle can do to a bike for mediocre average condition wheels that are plentiful..

Keep in mind,if the axle ISNT removed,how much pressure/force is behind that axle! It has the WHOLE weight of a wheel and usually a tire resting on that axle..If youre confused,try this experiment..Get a wheel,ANY wheel off a bike,etc..  OK.. Pretend YOURE the bike..Lay on the floor,gently place the wheel "flat" on your body anywhere.(like its positioned in a box)..
.Ok,its been 3 seconds..is that axle painful yet? Imagine that being tossed around by a shipper!!(You know you really shouldnt do that..you guys understand,just being silly)


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> Lost interest I this twin project..I am parting it out will have it at long beach swap this weekend




aw man, don't give up, it's a great bike!


----------

